# Ok.. that is *MY* ex-fucking van in the photo banner, & we all know it....



## creature (Sep 1, 2016)

So..

looks like i have labor day off...

yea, yea, motherfucker!!! good for me.

i am going to try & drive the damn thing to the Library, little truck in tow, this coming friday.

if it makes it, it still has balls for All Glory..

if it doesn't, well..

fuck us all..

soooo.. i have to drop the fucker off, contact Glorious Leader, then leave, with plenty to be Resolved..


----------



## Tude (Sep 1, 2016)

RIP van .


----------



## angerisagift (Sep 1, 2016)

y library and not a vikings funeral??


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 1, 2016)

If it isn't roadworthy, maybe it can find renewed life as shelter and live another 100 years in the desert.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Sep 2, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> If it isn't roadworthy, maybe it can find renewed life as shelter and live another 100 years in the desert.



And someone could die in it, and we'll make a book and a movie about it! 

Anyone volunteer wants to be famous?


----------

